# Awesome Bagpipe Player filmed at Edinburgh Castle



## Meanderer (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Jul 8, 2014)

That's like wrestling with an octopus.  You call that music?  Sounds more like a truckload of  pigs
 on their way to market.

Apologies to ALL who appreciate that stuff.  And I KNOW it's used for solemn occasions.


----------



## Raven (Jul 8, 2014)

I enjoy hearing bagpipes.  The last time we visited Peggy's Cove there was a piper there
playing to welcome visitors.  It was nice to hear him playing on the rocks by the lighthouse 
and the ocean and a large crowd gathered.


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 22, 2014)

This is awesome, I loved it. Thanks Meanderer!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow, this got my attention, I so love the bagpipes!!  This guy is good, thanks Me  I was working in a laundry room on an old dude ranch in Wyoming, about 10 years ago??  Anyway, it was so hot at the base of the Big Horns that summer.  We had these huge thunder storms, so loud!!  But one hot evening, we were sitting around on the grass in the midst of the cabins, and out of nowhere, bagpipes started to play.  It was one of the most wonderful experiences of my life.  I can't remember what the person played, but it just was amazing, right in the middle of "cowboy heaven" lol!!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jul 22, 2014)

Hook those puppies up to some effects petals and a Marshall stack and you'd have something! 

So where are all the smiling lasses doing their dances? 






*P.S.* - Note the calf muscles on her - awesome!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 22, 2014)

Oh yeah, now that's way better!!  Gads, I could watch a whole concert of this stuff!! thanks Phil!!


----------

